# Chit Malt



## Renzo (10/9/12)

Anyone know where to get chit malt in Perth or does anyone stock it in Oz for that matter - I know Best malz sell it but can't seem to find anyone that has it?


----------



## wessmith (10/9/12)

Renzo said:


> Anyone know where to get chit malt in Perth or does anyone stock it in Oz for that matter - I know Best malz sell it but can't seem to find anyone that has it?



Renzo, why do you need Chit Malt? It is a terribly undermodified malt and will need special treatment in the mash stage. Dont recall ever seeing it in Australia but Joe White did produce a Chocolate Chit at one stage - it was supposedly a little less harsh than Roasted Barley.

Wes


----------



## Bribie G (10/9/12)

Choc chit was produced for XXXX Carbine Stout and when that was discontinued about 3 or 4 years ago, so was the choc chit. I had a couple of kilos in the freezer till about a month ago that I used in dark milds, but it had gone a bit stale even there, so chucked it.


----------



## wessmith (10/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> Choc chit was produced for XXXX Carbine Stout and when that was discontinued about 3 or 4 years ago, so was the choc chit. I had a couple of kilos in the freezer till about a month ago that I used in dark milds, but it had gone a bit stale even there, so chucked it.



Thanks for that bit of info Bribie G. When we took on the JW malts back in 2002, they had it as an experimental malt. Did not know XXXX picked it up for Carbine Stout but can understand as the JW RB at that time was inclined to be a bit harsh on the palate. 

Wes


----------



## barls (10/9/12)

are you talking about choc chit or just chit malt. they are two different products.
heres a link to chit malt
http://www.malzmuehle.eu/shop-malzmuehle/p...5279dce2350d25b


----------



## Renzo (10/9/12)

wessmith said:


> Renzo, why do you need Chit Malt? It is a terribly undermodified malt and will need special treatment in the mash stage. Dont recall ever seeing it in Australia but Joe White did produce a Chocolate Chit at one stage - it was supposedly a little less harsh than Roasted Barley.
> 
> Wes





I heard that a small % of chit (not choc chit) in a pils is what some of the german brewers use and wanted to give it a go. I did one on the w/kend with flaked barley which I heard gets it pretty close but it's still not chit (apparently). I do a step mash with my Herms. I realise it will produce a bit of haze but I filter etc so no worries there and just wanted to try it instead of carapils for my german pils. I like the grassy/bready flavour of weihenstephan pils and other good german pils'. Some of the US forum posters swear that's what gives german lagers that "german" flav. (apart from mash, ph fermentation etc etc) as well as producing a fantastic head etc


----------



## wessmith (10/9/12)

Try a bit of unmalted barley - that will give you pretty close to the same effect. German brewers use chit malt to get around Reinheitsgebot as it is technically speaking, malted.

Wes


----------



## Renzo (10/9/12)

wessmith said:


> Try a bit of unmalted barley - that will give you pretty close to the same effect. German brewers use chit malt to get around Reinheitsgebot as it is technically speaking, malted.
> 
> Wes



Cheers Wes. Is that the same as Flaked barley?


----------



## wessmith (10/9/12)

Renzo said:


> Cheers Wes. Is that the same as Flaked barley?



No, flaked barley has been gelatinised and partially converted. What you are after is the cruder proteins found in unmalted barley.

Wes


----------



## Bribie G (10/9/12)

Flaked barley should do the job. Reinheitsgebot specifies malt, hops and water so unmalted grains not permitted in lagers. Modern German malts are quite diastatic and can convert up to 30% of adjuncts, so no problems adding a wee bit of flaked barley.

edit; wes beat me to it.. I would have thought that, like using adjuncts such as maize, some gelatinisation would be desired to make the starch available to the base malt?


----------



## Renzo (10/9/12)

wessmith said:


> No, flaked barley has been gelatinised and partially converted. What you are after is the cruder proteins found in unmalted barley.
> 
> Wes





Does that mean a cereal mash would be needed with unmalted barley?

Is a cereal mash required with chit malt?


----------



## Renzo (10/9/12)

Bribie G said:


> Flaked barley should do the job. Reinheitsgebot specifies malt, hops and water so unmalted grains not permitted in lagers. Modern German malts are quite diastatic and can convert up to 30% of adjuncts, so no problems adding a wee bit of flaked barley.
> 
> edit; wes beat me to it.. I would have thought that, like using adjuncts such as maize, some gelatinisation would be desired to make the starch available to the base malt?





So flaked barley in with the mash (with a short protein rest) might get me pretty close to chit malt flavour?


----------



## Fourstar (10/9/12)

i still have the 500g given to us from ANHC 2010. Weyermann produced it but i dont know if they still do.

I havnt bothered using it yet as i was going to throw it into a belgian wit along with my unmalted barley. 2 years on and still havent brewed one.


----------



## wessmith (10/9/12)

Renzo said:


> Does that mean a cereal mash would be needed with unmalted barley?
> 
> Is a cereal mash required with chit malt?



Would be advisable to get the extract with unmalted barley. At least pre-gelatinise before adding to the mash. With chit malt, it will depend on the maltster as there will be varying interpretations of "chit" growth of the acrospire and of the protein levels of the raw barley. You really need to see a Certificate of Analysis to be sure.

Wes


----------



## Renzo (10/9/12)

wessmith said:


> Would be advisable to get the extract with unmalted barley. At least pre-gelatinise before adding to the mash. With chit malt, it will depend on the maltster as there will be varying interpretations of "chit" growth of the acrospire and of the protein levels of the raw barley. You really need to see a Certificate of Analysis to be sure.
> 
> Wes




OK. Does anyone sell chit malt on a homebrew scale here?


----------



## super_simian (10/9/12)

Here's something which has been puzzling me: according to this chart, raw barley has a gelatinisation temperature range which falls within the bounds of normal mash temperatures; but if one adds a grain at *above* it's gelatinisation point, does the gelatinisation still occur?


----------

